# Photo's- birds, mammals and invertebrates from my hol's in Carins



## Colletts (Nov 4, 2008)

Some more pics from my holiday at Cairns:

Spiny Leaf Insect






This was cute, in the street of Kuranda:





Metallic Starling at Kuranda Birdworld








Double-eyed Fig Parrot at Birdworld





At Butterfly Santuary

















At Carins Tropical Zoo
Barn Owl




White-bellied Sea Eagle








Pacific Baza, also known at Crested Hawk








Red Panda








Check out her paws. They have a layer of fur to keep them warm and protect from the cold snow.




Papuan Frogmouth




Bush Stone-curlew




Copulating Bird-eating Spiders








Cranky Sydney Funnelweb




Masked Owl





At Crystal Cascades




Marbled Scorpion




Forest Scorpion




Whip Scorpion. They have no tail- so cute!




EEEWWWW!!! Apparently they're called Hairy Mary's!





At Hartley's Croc Farm
Superb Fruit-dove




Rose-crowned Fruit-dove eating




Nankeen Night Heron




Spotted-tail Quoll





At Cairns Safari Reserve
Love the mo!




Serval




Cape Barron Goose
















"More??...." (Black-handed Spider Monkey)




"Pweeezze.... i'll dance for it?"





Mareeba Rock Wallbies at Granite Gorge
This joey was SO cute!




"Chomp chomp chomp"









On the property we stayed at, where we found the Boyd's








Millipede




Forest Kingfisher




Mistletoebird




Royal Spoonbill




Male Olive-backed Sunbird




Female Olive-backed Sunbird




Hmmm??





At Mossman Gorge




Male King Parrot




Female King Parrot




Reflection of water on an over-handing rock





Cape Tribulation
Black Butcherbird





Atherton
(Sorry they're blurry, need a better camera! Or maybe it's the user!)
Silvereye




Platypus




Lesser Sooty Owl at the Atherton Birds of Prey with Mark




Mark's Spotted-tail Quoll "Macca"




Grey-headed Robin




Pale-yellow Robin








Female Victoria's Riflebird




Sugar Glider eating honey from a tree




Gliding from one tree to the other




Very pretty moth




Green Ring-tailed Possum on Allan's night tour (http://www.alanswildlifetours.com.au/)
Unfortunately the Tree Roos and Striped Possums were too far away for my camera 









Millstream Falls- the widest single-drop waterfall in Aust.




Young Olive-backed Sunbird.




Rainbow Bee Eaters




Black-fronted Dotterel.




Comb-crested Jacana




Brown Honeyeater at nest




Metallic Starling nests




Tawny Frogmouth on nest




Male Aust Bustard displaying









Port Douglas- Rainforest Habitat Santuary
Wompoo Fruit-dove




Chestnut Rail




Pied Oystercatcher




Lung Fish




Lumholtz Tree Kangaroo




Northern Nailtailed Wallaby


----------



## shane14 (Nov 4, 2008)

nice pictures, theres a lot! I love the little Wallaby


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 4, 2008)

love the pictures. u said u went to the croc farm...no crocs ? lol


----------



## pepper (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing those pics. Looks like you have a good time. I want to go up there now I didn't realise there was so much to see there. The wallaby looks almost white I've never seen one like that before probably because ours are darker in the south. The scorpion with no tail was cute. Don't the other one you were holding have stingers and can they sting you?


----------



## gozz (Nov 4, 2008)

gee you are the camera mistress arent you, well done very nice


----------



## jaih (Nov 5, 2008)

Great pictures.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 5, 2008)

Great photos, I love the rock wallabies.


----------



## Ristof (Nov 5, 2008)

Great photos, looks like you had fun


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow! What beautiful animals. Except the hairy mary. That one looks right freaky.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 5, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Colletts (Nov 5, 2008)

pepper said:


> Thanks so much for sharing those pics. Looks like you have a good time. I want to go up there now I didn't realise there was so much to see there. The wallaby looks almost white I've never seen one like that before probably because ours are darker in the south. The scorpion with no tail was cute. Don't the other one you were holding have stingers and can they sting you?


 
Yeah, Northern Nailtail wallabies are quite rare i believe. They almost looked like mini Red roos, with that big ol' ugly face on em! Still cute though!

I only held the forest scorpion, the boys held the others too and yes, the marbled one did bite- twice. It was fighting with the forest and a friend went in to save the day and got bit. I've never seen a man scream so much, it was hilarious! Apparently they're the only Aust scorpion to kill a human so we were all a bit worried for a while, but all was good! Still, not recommended!


----------



## smacdonald (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the pic of the gliding glider.

Stewart


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all of those! That Red panda is FREAKING AWESOME Me wants.


----------



## Colletts (Nov 5, 2008)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I love the pic of the gliding glider.
> 
> Stewart


 
Thanks! I was worried i wouldn't time it right but some how i fluked it! I could see it preparing for take off and just had a wild guess, so i was pretty happy with that. We got it on video too. They are SO silent and very very quick. Blink and we would've missed it!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 5, 2008)

That weird looking insect is something else!!! Anyone have a clue what it is?


----------



## Colletts (Nov 5, 2008)

A friend told me it's a relative of the weevle (have i spelt that right?) He was quite content to sit there while i snapped away, and after his photo shoot i let him go outside just before my OH doused the place in Mortein! Was very happy with myself (and i bet he was too!)


----------



## smacdonald (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like a weevil of some sort.

Stewart


----------



## JasonL (Nov 5, 2008)

To me it looks sort of like an Assasin Bug...similar leg structure


----------



## Adsell (Nov 5, 2008)

The bug is a Brenthid Weevil, Ithystenus hollandiae.
Ads


----------



## Colletts (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks heaps Adsell! Do you know what that dragonfly is that's pictured too? He was very pretty, pitty i didn't get a good photo of him. He was too far away.


----------

